# Uses for canned kale



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone can kale? If so, how do you use it? Plus, when you can kale do you so it in the summer or do you let it grow all summer then take the huge leaves and can it in the fall.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

We don't can it, but it freezes well for us.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I would use fresh as much as possible. Freeze in meal size portions. Canning kale might be more trouble then it is worth. If I did can it I would use in beans, soups, stews.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a video posted today from Starry Hillder off gid homestead.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Interesting video...thanks for the thoughts.
What kind of beans would you use it in?
After you freeze it then what do you do with it?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

We freeze it then just break off what we want and reseal the Ziploc bag. It crumbles and goes into soups, smoothies, ,sloppy joes, stews.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I canned it up just like I do other greens. . . bacon, onion, garlic, salt & pepper, pressure canned for 90 minutes with bacon pieces. It's good as a side, dumped in with pinto beans, or added to a soup.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't care much for canned greens of any kind. I do freeze kale but much prefer it fresh cooked.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I was gonna say...should be like spinach....I would thing.
Prefer freash


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Canning greens turns them to mush. Many greens need little cooking. Throw them in stir fry fresh for few minutes after everything else is cooked. Canned kale could be used in soup stocks, stews or beans. They will disappear in the broth but will leave flavor in stock. Only as a winter food. No one would use it if fresh is available. Perhaps a root cellar with green and red cabbage might be better option.


----------

